# [SOLVED] Group Policy errors IDs 1058,1030, 1704



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a dell poweredge 2600 with windows 2003. About 100 users and 75 desktops.


This all started one night that I reboted my server after doing some windows updates the previous day. The day I restarted my server was 4\12 at 9:45. 

The first information type error I have each morning at 12am is event ID 17177 "This instance of SQL server has been using a process id of 1860 since 4\12 9:50"

I then am having 2 errors appear each day many times a day.


The one error is 

"Event Type: Error
Event Source: Userenv
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1058
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Description:
Windows cannot access the file gpt.ini for GPO CN={31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9},CN=Policies,CN=System,DC=Domain_Name,DC=com. The file must be present at the location <\\bye.local\sysvol\bye.local\Policies\{31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9}\gpt.ini>. (Access is denied.) Group Policy processing aborted. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://support.microsoft.com.

and the second 

"Event Type: Error
Event Source: Userenv
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1030
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Description:
Windows cannot query for the list of Group Policy objects. Check the event log for possible messages previously logged by the policy engine that describes the reason for this.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://support.microsoft.com."



I think I am getting this error for every user that logons on. It would make sense that everytime someone logs on it looks for the default domain policy. But it also happen when noone is trying. This past sunday the office was closed and it happened two times every five min.

I have tried everything I have found online and nothing works. I have been working on this all last week on and off. It so far does not seem to be causing any problems and the users profiles still have the policys applied to there profiles. I am thinking it is using the stored policy that is local if it can not find the network policy. I am not sure though. 

I have tried sharing folders that weren't, taking away some security from the shares and anything else I was able to find online. 

Also every couple days I do get an information message within the error messages that says "Security policy in the group policy objects has been applied successfully" That is event ID 1704. That is making it all even more confusing to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Has anyone every ran across this situation before or know what I can try to solve my issue. I am going crazy, I did not think this would be something this hard to fix.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Group Policy errors IDs 1058,1030, 1704*

I have searched all previous threads and did not find any that were able to help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Group Policy errors IDs 1058,1030, 1704*

Windows Updates especially on a server can sometimes give issues. This happened to me and I've encountered stuff like these, such a waste of time to troubleshoot to figure out what went wrong. I realized that after Windows Updates that these happened so I phoned Microsoft's Support right away. To make this long story short Problem Solved! It's a Free Support could have been close to $300 one time fee, since the issue has something to do with Windows Updates.

Goodluck!


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Group Policy errors IDs 1058,1030, 1704*

Thanks That was a big help. I have been trying no stop with no luck, it took them awhile but the problem is solved we think and now I know how to get free help from Microsoft.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Group Policy errors IDs 1058,1030, 1704*

You're Welcome!
Still a lot of people doesn't know about this Free support from Microsoft. I've utilized this a couple of times already and it's all worth it. 


joeny0706 said:


> Thanks That was a big help. I have been trying no stop with no luck, it took them awhile but the problem is solved we think and now I know how to get free help from Microsoft.


----------

